

Ask PG:is it possible to create a website and store on your hard disk? - galawa

 Is it possible to create a website and store on your hard disk without hosting on a server?
  i need to know if it is possible so that by the time you just to launch it on the net you have already done all the work just remaining to host it.
======
Goranek
why do you need PG for this? Yes you can do it. Your server will be your home
computer and that's it.

